# Débuts Laborieux sur automator



## krapull (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
je débute tout juste sur automator et j'aimerai créer un processus qui permettrait de créer un nombre N de dossiers de nom X (de la forme "Nom du fichier [espace] [Numéro du fichier]") dans un emplacement A.
Je ne sais pas comment effectuer ce processus,
D'abord pour obtenir A je n'ai trouver que "demander du texte" qui oblige à entrer le chemin entier dans la zone de texte, peut-être serait-il possible de demander le chemin en sélectionnant le dossier directement dans un menu...
Ensuite je n'arrive pas à définir une variable N permettant de connaitre le nombre de dossiers à créer ...
Enfin je pensait utiliser une boucle puis renommer les dossier mais je n'arrive pas à faire une sorte de compteur qui effectue l'action +1 dans le [Numéro du fichier]...
En espérant que vous puissiez m'aider...
Merci d'avance


----------

